

Comparing Floating Point Numbers - forrestthewoods
http://altdevblogaday.com/2012/02/22/comparing-floating-point-numbers-2012-edition/

======
CountHackulus
There's far more to it than I originally thought. Using epsilon = 0.00001f had
been working fine for me, but now I see just how wrong that could've been in
certain cases.

Definitely keeping this around for reference.

------
Tatyanazaxarova
P.S. Do you want find all float==float? Try PVS-Studio rule: V550. An odd
precise comparison. <http://www.viva64.com/en/d/0141/>

